# 2001 Allroad torque converter



## Dnjones (May 21, 2019)

Sitting at a shop with engine code P0741. They want to overhaul trans for $4000. Should I, or just do new torque converter for a lot less. 
#broke!!


----------



## Dnjones (May 21, 2019)

I should expand on my post. I just bought the car from a small, but reputable dealer. 
A local tranny shop that works on Audi wants to do overhaul at $4000. 
I called the dealer I bough the car from and he says he’ll replace just the torque converter for cost of parts and eat the labor. 
Not sure what route to go. Cheap and possible short life or expensive and hopefully another 100,000.


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

It’s typically the tq converter. The dealer sounds like they know something and guiding you to the way home. Is the small but reputable dealer an Audi dealer?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

